# Lamb lollipops



## atomicsmoke (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a stash of lamb rib racks in the freezer....today felt like grilling some

With mustard and rosemary (my own)







With a side of backyard lettuce and tomatoes (grilled) coated in olive oil


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2018)

Looks delish Atomic....  Nice char on the chops...  My kind of meal....


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 4, 2018)

That's candy right there! Nice job!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 5, 2018)

Looks like a fine plate of vittles right there.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------

